# Panasonic to launch its first smartphone in India on May 16: Reports



## theserpent (May 15, 2013)

> Panasonic, a company that has made its name in the world of home appliances, TVs, computers, computer peripherals, home theaters, toughbooks, business solutions and more, is now planning on making its foray into the world of smartphones in India.
> 
> Panasonic has sent out media invites for an event that will be held on May 16. The highlight of the invite reads, “The First Ever Panasonic Smartphone”. Information has been circulating the Internet, suggesting Panasonic is now eyeing India’s booming smartphone market.
> 
> ...






So now we will have more budget quad-core mediatek phones in the market, rumors say pricing can be anywhere between 15k-25k

If they offer good Ass,micromaxx is done for


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

If they offer good A.S.S.
MMX "go goa gone".


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2013)

^ How is Panasonic in terms of service?


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

Never owned any Panasonic products 
But never heard any complaint too from my relatives and friends.


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2013)

But we should stop dreaming, Panasonic is a MNC,and I guess the phone might end up being around 25k?Just like Oppo Find?



shreymittal said:


> Never owned any Panasonic products



From what I heard,they make good and cheap products


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

I think they will not put their any cheap phone @25K. If they want to be successful in this market and India.


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2013)

^ Hopefully, If the ASS is good Micromaxx and galaxy grand series is in for big trouble


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

I think it should be Samsung an MMX because sammy has discontinued S Advance


----------



## randomuser111 (May 15, 2013)

Panasonic service for audio visual products is quite pathetic. But for Air conditioners their service is top notch 

My 2nd fav brand after Sony


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

Because brand ambassador of air conditioners is Katrina Kaif


----------



## Empirial (May 15, 2013)

I ♥ Panasonic


----------



## randomuser111 (May 15, 2013)

Empirial said:


> I ♥ Panasonic



Why ? Explain briefly in 50 words


----------



## Empirial (May 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Why ? Explain briefly in 50 words



 Actually I Love Japanese Brands like Sony, Panasonic, Yamaha, Honda etc. I even wear Sony Kaccha & Baniyan's...Maa Kasam!


----------



## theterminator (May 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> But we should stop dreaming, Panasonic is a MNC,and* I guess the phone might end up being around 25k?*Just like Oppo Find?
> 
> 
> 
> From what I heard,they make good and cheap products



I doubt that since they haven't made a mobile phone & its a very tough competition out there unless you're as innovative as Apple , people aren't going to buy Panasonic phones at high prices . They may come up with prices like Lenovo's. Panasonic TVs are awesome, their Vierra product line is a good buy.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 15, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Actually I Love Japanese Brands like Sony, Panasonic, Yamaha, Honda etc. I even wear Sony Kaccha & Baniyan's...Maa Kasam!



Pic pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

You can PM me the pic if you don't wanna post in public. LOL


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I doubt that since they haven't made a mobile phone & its a very tough competition out there unless you're as innovative as Apple , people aren't going to buy Panasonic phones at high prices . They may come up with prices like Lenovo's.* Panasonic TVs are awesome, their Vierra product line is a good buy.*



+1.I had seen a 42" Led/LCD tv being sold at rougly 1.5K dhs in dubai(rougly 15k rs)


----------



## sandynator (May 15, 2013)

Panasonic manufactures quality products. They are excellent with cameras*[pioneers of travel zoom cameras]*, high end professional A/v, LCD/LED, Plasmas, Washing machines even basic HTS system under 10k, communication devices, kitchen appliances......
For cams & Led they provide 3yrs & 2yrs warranty respectively but they do not have wide service networks.

 I think Panasonic is the only company having wide range of products & is quite successful in them except for mobiles. They have closed the mobile business in Europe & US due to heavy losses. 

Only gripe is that some products are not priced well. If they are eyeing for Indian market then they have to launch some quality stuff within 15k-20k range..

UPDATE:Launching P51


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

^^ Duniya Ke Bahar Ka Hai Yeh Toh..


----------



## randomuser111 (May 15, 2013)

Apparently it has 

5 inch 720p IPS screen
8 MP rear camera
1.2ghz Mediatek A7 Quad


----------



## sandynator (May 15, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> ^^ Duniya Ke Bahar Ka Hai Yeh Toh..



It will be out of this world surely if not priced correctly.....


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2013)

Panasonic already contended with Samsung in Electronic home appliances, now it's for MOBILES.


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2013)

I really hope that phone will be good


----------



## rajnusker (May 15, 2013)

Couldn't care less.


----------



## Empirial (May 16, 2013)

Is it just me or Panasonic P51 really looks like a rebadged Alcatel Scribe HD? ALCATEL ONETOUCH SCRIBE HD


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2013)

^ Yea felt same,whats the price?


----------



## Empirial (May 16, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ Yea felt same,whats the price?



Panasonic P51 with 5-inch HD display, 1.2 GHz quad-core processor launched in India for Rs. 26900


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

Yeh toh gya 
Nexus 4 Rocks..


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2013)

if it is priced more than 20k, it will go down the craphole.. Mediatek 6589 cannot compare with the likes of true dual cores
Hopefully, they will offer a sensible price


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Panasonic P51 with 5-inch HD display, 1.2 GHz quad-core processor launched in India for Rs. 26900



Lol what 26k


----------



## RohanM (May 16, 2013)

Now N4 will eat it alive...


----------



## randomuser111 (May 16, 2013)

Why is there no Panasonic branding on it ???


----------



## Empirial (May 16, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Pic pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> You can PM me the pic if you don't wanna post in public. LOL



Dost, Ajnabi Ladki Ke Saath Bus Fare aur Forum Mein Kacche-Baniyan ka Photo Share na kiya jaye toh behtar hai!



randomuser111 said:


> Why is there no Panasonic branding on it ???



B'coz I'm 100% sure P51 is a rebadged Alcatel Scribe HD


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

But true


----------



## sandynator (May 16, 2013)

panny digging its own grave ...........


----------



## ZTR (May 16, 2013)

Quad-core Panasonic P51 goes official , priced at $517 - GSMArena.com news

Lol 

Seriously why would anyone even think of buying this if Canvas HD gives the SAME specs for 10k less_?_


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Quad-core Panasonic P51 goes official , priced at $517 - GSMArena.com news
> 
> Lol
> 
> Seriously why would anyone even think of buying this if Canvas HD gives the SAME specs for 10k less_?_


cause its micromax


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

Panasonic at a press conference here in New Delhi, India, Has launched a new Android 4.2 Jelly Bean based smartphone. Dubbed the Panasonic P51, the device is powered by a Quad Core 1.2 Ghz CPU of an unspecified make. The Panasonic P51 also has 4 GB of internal storage and 1 GB of RAM. 

The Exterior of the Panasonic P51 is designed mainly of plastic and the front consists of a 5 inch 1280 x720p HD IPS LCD display. For imaging the Panasonic P51 also has an 5 MP main camera and a 1.3 MP front facing camera capable of HD video. 

This 3G enabled phone from Panasonic also has Dual Sim Capabilities and included in the box is a magnetic flip cover, that just like Apple’s iPad smart cover will turn on or off the display when flipped open or close respectively. The Panasonic P51 also has a massive 2500 mAh battery, and despite that remains 8.5 mm slim and 135 gms in weight. 

This is Panasonic’s first foray into the “Budget Quad Core, Dual Sim” handsets and by the looks of the Phone is powered by the Mediatek 6589 Chipset as all the specifications align with the device.

The phone has been launched at a price of Rs. 26,900. A total of 10,000 more than expected. It has also been confirmed that the chipset on the inside is a Mediatek 6589 same as the one seen on the Canvas HD. 
Panasonic P51 Hands On

The Panasonic P51 is only 8.5 mm thick, its got nice curves and a raised bezel sort of design which makes it appear, as if, the display is floating above the body. The ID is unique but it is certainly not premium looking, as Panasonic claims it to be. 

The over all design of the phone seems ordinary, the front has a ASAHI made Dragon Trail glass, which Panasonic claims is better than Gorilla Glass. Panasonic also claims they have put in some camera features like smile shot and auto enhance, that seem to be just software implementations. Honestly the quality and the outlook does not seem justified for the price. 

The fact that Panasonic claims that performance is top notch when compared to competition, is worry-some especially because one manages to buy two of the other units be it Micromax, Karbonn or any other for the price of this one unit.

At first is it factually clear that someone somewhere screwed up. The Price seems to have been royally messed up even if Panasonic has really managed to offer up the experience they say they have, on the flip-side LG has launched the Nexus 4 in India, which comes at a price cheaper than the Panasonic P51.

Read more: Panasonic P51 Launched in India with 5 inch HD screen, Quad Core CPU, Magnetic Cover and Stylus Panasonic P51 Launched in India with 5 inch HD screen, Quad Core CPU, Magnetic Cover and Stylus


----------



## Empirial (May 16, 2013)

*www.bgr.in/news/hands-on-panasonic-p51-2/

Agar MRP 19,990 hota toh main hi le leta.


----------



## nikufellow (May 16, 2013)

10 units will sold be sold in first month beating their own record


----------



## doom (May 17, 2013)

That is sad timing for panasonic. N4 got launched the same day and its better than panasonic and a bit cheap.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (May 17, 2013)

Definitely WON'T go for this if I have to purchase a Smartphone any time soon. And I have a better Panasonic phone with me which has been with me for a decade now...A true competitor of Nokia 3310 !


----------



## Empirial (May 17, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Quad-core Panasonic P51 goes official , priced at $517 - GSMArena.com news
> 
> Lol
> 
> Seriously why would anyone even think of buying this if Canvas HD gives the SAME specs for 10k less_?_



No doubt P51 is overpriced but please don't compare Micromax with Panasonic. The overall build quality, fit & finish of P51 is light years ahead of that cheap Canvas HD. If they had priced it around 20k I'd have bought one.


----------



## ithehappy (May 18, 2013)

Empirial said:


> No doubt P51 is overpriced but *please don't compare Micromax with Panasonic*. The overall build quality, fit & finish of P51 is light years ahead of that cheap Canvas HD. If they had priced it around 20k I'd have bought one.


That's the problem. As those brands are offering some stuffs at ultra low cost, people some times forget about brand quality and it's reputation.


----------



## theterminator (May 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> But we should stop dreaming, Panasonic is a MNC,and I guess the phone might end up being *around 25k*?Just like Oppo Find?





theterminator said:


> *I doubt that *since they haven't made a mobile phone & its a very tough competition out there unless you're as innovative as Apple , people aren't going to buy Panasonic phones at high prices . They may come up with prices like Lenovo's. Panasonic TVs are awesome, their Vierra product line is a good buy.



I take my doubt back:  Panasonic P51 Out Now for Rs 26990: Top 5 Rivals of the Smartphone War | Mobile - Gizbot

But this disappoints:
"The Panasonic P51 has a built in *4GB storag*e and can be expanded to 32GB via external microSD."

"*Processor *
Panasonic P51 runs on MediaTek's MT6589 SoC, which contains a quad-core ARM Cortex-A7 CPU clocked to 1.2 GHz and PowerVR Series5XT GPU and is backed by 1 GB of RAM. The SoC is built using the newer 28nm fabrication process. The four cores should easily help in gaming and even the general responsiveness of the UI. *This shall put this phone in a serious competition with Micromax Canvas HD"*

Now how can 27k put "serious competition" for 15k?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2013)

No one's gonna buy that overpriced piece of crap..
Seriously, who would buy that instead of Nexus 4


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 20, 2013)

as per my experience Panasonic is shitty company, very bad ASS


----------



## shreymittal (May 20, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> No one's gonna buy that overpriced piece of crap..
> Seriously, who would buy that instead of Nexus 4



Eczactly..


----------



## ZTR (May 24, 2013)

P51 Review

Panasonic P51 Review



> Pros -
> Good build quality
> Great display
> Decent camera
> ...



So definitely a better phone than Canvas HD with a decent camera,good build quality and a great battery life.

Too bad its priced so high  

If it were under 20k then it would have been a gem IMO


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 25, 2013)

The Panasonic P51 is a rebranded Alcatel One Touch Scribe HD. IPS display, lightly skinned (almost stock) Android. The phone is supposed to receive a few Android updates, but I am not sure if the Panasonic rebrand will get it. Alcatel phones are themselves not made by Alcatel - A chinese company named TCL holds the rights to use the Alcatel name on their phones (It was intially a joint venture between Alcatel and TCL, but later TCL bought out Alcatel's share, licensed the name and retained some of Alcatel's staff - so it's not so bad as it may seem). Alcatel phones are decent quality for the price, but firmware updates are slow and/or limited.

Additional note: Panasonic phones are distributed by Jaina group - the same company behind Karbonn. Alcatel phones are distributed by Salora. You have to see that the service experience will be proportional to the experience with these two companies respectively, in general.

P.S. This phone has oleophobic coating, though not mentioned in the marketing materials. It also has Asahi DragonTrail glass.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 25, 2013)

^ You just dug up a 5 month old thread


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 25, 2013)

^^^ Good point


----------

